# Quelles différences entre l'iPod Touch 8Go 2G et le 3G?



## kantin91 (15 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous ,

Voila je vais acheter un iPod Touch et je me demande quelles sont les différences entre le 2g et 3g(pour le 8Go) car dans la keynote de Steve Jobs, il a l'air de n'avoir eu aucune modifications. Mais sur la Fnac, Boulanger ou autres revendeurs, le 2g et 3g sont disponibles et il y a une différence de prix de 20! et quand je fais un comparatif entre les deux produits, il est dit sur Darty que le 3g offre un tuner Fm mouais, une fonction d'enregistrement vocale, une batterie Lithium - Ion au lieu de Li -On. et sur d'autres sites les différences sont encore différentes (Boullanger dit qu'il y a 6h de plus de batterie sur le 2g que sur le 3g). 
Je trouve tout cela très mystérieux:rateau:

voici les leins pour voir par vous-même:

http://www4.fnac.com/Gai/Comparator.aspx?ACTION=ADD&SR=ON&x=58&y=9&CHKPRID2744593=on&CompCode=1

http://www.boulanger.fr/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ComparateurDisplay?storeId=10001&catalogId=10001&langId=-2&categoryId=&saleCatalogId=&catEntryId1=328981&catEntryId2=291955

http://www.darty.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/DartyHorizontalComparatorView?storeId=10001&u=12&r=30559&f=24565&p=2766060&p=3134490

Voila merci de votre aide, je veux savoir si il est utile d'acheter le 3g ou pas

Merci


----------



## yvos (16 Septembre 2009)

50% plus rapide?


----------



## Onra (16 Septembre 2009)

Non apparemment le 8Go est identique à la version précédente.


----------



## yvos (16 Septembre 2009)

Onra a dit:


> Non apparemment le 8Go est identique à la version précédente.



A la base, ce n'est pas le même processeur donc pas "non"  Maintenant, pas garanti que ça change grand chose côté utilisateur.


----------



## Onra (16 Septembre 2009)

Non non, je ne parle pas de ça. Juste du fait que le 8Go serait identique à la version précédente de la même manière que l'iPhone 8go en vente est un 3G et non pas un 3GS.


----------



## yvos (16 Septembre 2009)

Onra a dit:


> Non non, je ne parle pas de ça. Juste du fait que le 8Go serait identique à la version précédente de la même manière que l'iPhone 8go en vente est un 3G et non pas un 3GS.



Argh !

Tu as totalement raison pour le 8Go


----------



## outadoc (20 Septembre 2009)

Donc vous confirmez, l'iPod Touch II est le même que le III ? Je compte m'en acheter un bientôt, et je n'ai pas envie de payer 20 euros pour une différence qui n'existe pas  ... merci !


----------



## Onra (21 Septembre 2009)

Ils sont bien différent, excepté la version 8Go qui est un cas à part.


----------



## Bazinga (26 Septembre 2009)

Si tu es intéressé par un Ipod Touch 2G de 16Go, n'hésite pas à me contacter ou lire ma signature!


----------



## legrand2345 (28 Octobre 2009)

Je pense qu'il faudrait plutôt se dire que l'iPod 3G 8go a les même fonctions que l'iPod 3G de 32go sauf les fonctions contrôle vocal, performances améliorées... car si Apple sort une mise à jour qui permettrait par exemple d'activer la radio (j'invente), elle ne sera disponible que pour l'iPod 3G 8go. Après...  , j'en sais rien...


----------

